# 190 criteria for Victoria job offer related query



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, 
I have been in Sydney for more than 2 years. When I read Victoria state website for state sponsorship, I read that for those who are in Australia in other states, a job offer from companies in Melbourne is important for state sponsorship. 

If I apply for state sponsorship in Melbourne, and if the send pre invite, the I just have 14 days to get a job offer from Melbourne companies? If I'm unable to get job offer in 14 days, my application will be rejected? 

How does this whole process works? Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> I have been in Sydney for more than 2 years. When I read Victoria state website for state sponsorship, I read that for those who are in Australia in other states, a job offer from companies in Melbourne is important for state sponsorship.
> 
> If I apply for state sponsorship in Melbourne, and if the send pre invite, the I just have 14 days to get a job offer from Melbourne companies? If I'm unable to get job offer in 14 days, my application will be rejected?
> ...


If you have a job offer from a Vic company, you Need not wait for a preinvite even if you are a ICT applicant 

You can apply directly to live in Vic website and submit your application 

So get a job offer and then apply, not the other way round

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

If I am in NSW and unable to get job offer in Victoria, then I can not apply for 190 sponsorship in Victoria state? 

Moreover, most of the job offer does not provide the joining date more than 60 days of validity.But to get PR in this route, it takes more than 90 days. Any idea how other applicants manage to follow this route?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> If I am in NSW and unable to get job offer in Victoria, then I can not apply for 190 sponsorship in Victoria state?
> 
> Moreover, most of the job offer does not provide the joining date more than 60 days of validity.But to get PR in this route, it takes more than 90 days. Any idea how other applicants manage to follow this route?


Nothing stops you from submitting an EOI under 190 for VIC SS
But there are negligible chances that they will consider it, without an job offer

How you can work in the period before the grant has to be discussed with the employer
Maybe he can sponsor you for a 457 if he is in a hurry

I also came to Australia on 457 and then got the PR
Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

The victoria website displays the following criteria...
261313	Software Engineer	7.0 in each band	Three years

Does this mean they accept only IELTS or they will accept equivalent PTE (65 in each section) score also? Please clarity.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> The victoria website displays the following criteria...
> 261313	Software Engineer	7.0 in each band	Three years
> 
> Does this mean they accept only IELTS or they will accept equivalent PTE (65 in each section) score also? Please clarity.


They accept equivalent PTEA scores

Cheers


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi peeps ! I have valid job offer in my nominated occupation in Melbourne victoria and i have english superior score (90 pte in all) i have completed my masters too from melbourne RMIT !! However i have just 2 years off work experience previously!! Am i still eligible for victoria state sponsorship?? Please help 
**[189 70 points 
AGE 30 
ENGLISH 20 
EDUCATION 15 
AUSTRALIAN EDUCATION 5 
I HAVEA ALREADY LODGED EOI FOR NSW 70+5 ..]**


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Hi peeps ! I have valid job offer in my nominated occupation in Melbourne victoria and i have english superior score (90 pte in all) i have completed my masters too from melbourne RMIT !! However i have just 2 years off work experience previously!! Am i still eligible for victoria state sponsorship?? Please help
> **[189 70 points
> AGE 30
> ENGLISH 20
> ...


Have you completed your skills assessment?
What’s your Anzsco code ?

Was any experience deducted during assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> [
> Hi newbienz Thanks for replying !! My anzsco code is 261313 . Yes they have deducted 2 years . Technically after deduction i have no work experience. Hence i am not claiming any points for work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

I have got one more question. Since i have already submitted an eoi for nsw 190 and 189 through agent (*agent charges for each eoi in my case *) can i submit a fresh eoi just for Victoria on my own and if i do so will my previous eoi be affected?? Please guide me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> I have got one more question. Since i have already submitted an eoi for nsw 190 and 189 through agent (*agent charges for each eoi in my case *) can i submit a fresh eoi just for Victoria on my own and if i do so will my previous eoi be affected?? Please guide me


You can

All EOIs are unique and not interlinked

But make sure that the data you enter is correct, as you have not submitted an EOI earlier and may not be aware of the process 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Hi 
ICT BA with 70+5 points. Filled all 3 eoi on own in june, followed the forums to fill it differently 189 and 190 for nsw and then Vic.
Got offer from Vic then a letter for confirmation of Employment which is to be submitted as per employer while filling visa.
Going to lodge visa on my own in this week. How much time does it takes once you file visa for grant. Looking for advise, should I go with a mara agent to make it easier and also it mentions on website that for offshore candidate it requires around 30k$. Do they ask for proof of funds as it's not mention anywhere but I went through forums and some people have reported that it depends on co.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Hi
> ICT BA with 70+5 points. Filled all 3 eoi on own in june, followed the forums to fill it differently 189 and 190 for nsw and then Vic.
> Got offer from Vic then a letter for confirmation of Employment which is to be submitted as per employer while filling visa.
> Going to lodge visa on my own in this week. How much time does it takes once you file visa for grant. Looking for advise, should I go with a mara agent to make it easier and also it mentions on website that for offshore candidate it requires around 30k$. Do they ask for proof of funds as it's not mention anywhere but I went through forums and some people have reported that it depends on co.


Have you got the pre invite from VIC or final invite ?
If you have got the final invite then the CO is not bothered with your funds 

As far as submitting directly or through MARA agent, it depends on your personal confidence in submitting the application and the connected documents

You should have the time to go through the threads to see how to do it

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I guess as per employer I do not need to wait for invite and lodge my visa application, they however provided me with confirmation of Employment letter as well and told to file it with visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I guess as per employer I do not need to wait for invite and lodge my visa application, they however provided me with confirmation of Employment letter as well and told to file it with visa.


You are mixing up the terms as far as I can understand 

Your employers are asking you to apply for sponsorship directly to VIC , through the livieinvic website without waiting for a preinvite through Skillselect ?

Is this correct ?



Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > I guess as per employer I do not need to wait for invite and lodge my visa application, they however provided me with confirmation of Employment letter as well and told to file it with visa.
> ...


It's told to lodge Vic visa nomination by attaching confirmation of Employment declaration and offer letter received earlier.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I am sure you are correct

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > I guess as per employer I do not need to wait for invite and lodge my visa application, they however provided me with confirmation of Employment letter as well and told to file it with visa.
> ...


Yes this is it. 
Please also enlighten how much time will it take after that as offer letter said to join in 4 months and that funds stuff as well. I am fairly new doing all on own gathering info in bits and pieces as going along.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am sure you are correct
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for taking time and helping out.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Pat on my back.
For anyone whom this thread can be useful to, if you have offer from employer then no worries for funds as you are not asked for them.
Also if you have offer then no need for state invite or nomination you can directly submit your visa application against your EOI to department of home affairs.
My employer (D.) confirmed me on this.


----------



## anshulfbd (Sep 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Rshruthi said:
> 
> 
> > You can submit an application to live in Vic directly as you have a job offer
> ...


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, i dont hv valid job offer for vic state. Can i apply and get invited for 190 vic state visa?
Immi website states that job offer is required if we are staying in other australian states.wat about offshore people?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NewIndis said:


> Hi, i dont hv valid job offer for vic state. Can i apply and get invited for 190 vic state visa?
> Immi website states that job offer is required if we are staying in other australian states.wat about offshore people?


@NB Can you please shed some light on this?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have a job offer from a Vic company, you Need not wait for a preinvite even if you are a ICT applicant
> 
> You can apply directly to live in Vic website and submit your application
> 
> ...


Is this also applicable to offshore candidates? My company is registered in NSW and might be able to offer the job for Melbourne or Sydney. Would that help my 190 EOI in anyway? From what i recall they dont ask about job offer in EOI so it wont help in anyway. unless i opt for 489 where VIC atleast asks for job offer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Is this also applicable to offshore candidates? My company is registered in NSW and might be able to offer the job for Melbourne or Sydney. Would that help my 190 EOI in anyway? From what i recall they dont ask about job offer in EOI so it wont help in anyway. unless i opt for 489 where VIC atleast asks for job offer.


This post is more then a year old and rules have changed

You get no advantage in having a job offer in Vic or nsw now
You have to apply through Skillselect only

If you have an employer in Australia, ask them to sponsor you under 186 or at least under 482
Then you can have a shot at PR easily

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> This post is more then a year old and rules have changed
> 
> You get no advantage in having a job offer in Vic or nsw now
> You have to apply through Skillselect only
> ...


I was, in fact, searching for 186 when stumbled upon this post. Thanks for the reply. appreciate you helping out.


----------

